# Doorbell Camera Captures Audio From Moment Alleged Home Intruder Was Shot in Neptune Beach



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/doorbell-camera-captures-audio-moment-233448171.html


----------

